# Bulls and McGrady(Tracy is a Knick)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Aldridge said McGrady to Knicks 50/50 possibility as it stands now.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: OT: Aldridge said McGrady to Knicks 50/50*

I screamed like a girl at a Jonas Brother's concert when I heard that but what does that have to do with the Bulls?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OT: Aldridge said McGrady to Knicks 50/50*



Punk said:


> I screamed like a girl at a Jonas Brother's concert when I heard that but what does that have to do with the Bulls?


Well it is off topic, its basketball related, and its rumored the Bulls have made an offer for Tracy as well, so if McGrady goes to the Knicks, then it affects the Bulls.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bulls and McGrady*

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/ct-spt-0215-bulls-rose-star-20100214,0,7704405,print.story



> The Bulls continue to be one of the few teams in dialogue with Houston regarding Tracy McGrady and his $22 million expiring contract. Brad Miller, a longtime favorite of Rockets coach Rick Adelman, would certainly be in the deal. The Rockets, who also are talking to the Knicks and 76ers, don't sound interested in Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am reading it is between the Bulls and the knicks, but the Knicks are awaiting word from the league office on whether they'll get salary cap relief for Cuttino Mobley's $9.9 million contract. If that relief is denied, and the Knicks learn that before 3 p.m. Thursday, his insurance-covered contract becomes a trade chip.

So we shall see.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OT: Aldridge said McGrady to Knicks 50/50*

LOL I guess if its 50/50 to NY one can also say its 50/50 to the Bulls as well. They seem to be the only two teams still talking to Houston that we know of.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: OT: Aldridge said McGrady to Knicks 50/50*

Seems like most of that other 50% is "nothing gonna happen". Bulls don't seem to have players that interest Houston, other than Big Brad. I understand why they don't want Hinrich, he duplicates things they already have. 

The one thing I could see is Brad + Salmons + filler for McGrady. But, this really decimates our front court and for a guy who might get hurt right away (then again, he might blow Salmons out of the water!).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes Miller would have to be in that package. We will need Scola back as well, especially if TT is traded or added to this package.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

By KC Johnson (Chicago Tribune)



> The Bulls also have had dialogue with Houston regarding McGrady but, barring getting a third team involved, probably don't have the right parts for the Rockets. The Bulls are looking to unload one long-term deal.
> 
> "We're always looking to improve our team while keeping our flexibility moving forward," Del ***** said.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

From what I hear

33% to Knicks

33% to Bulls

34% to another team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> From what I hear
> 
> 33% to Knicks
> 
> ...


You may be right lol


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> From what I hear
> 
> 33% to Knicks
> 
> ...



See, thats what I hate about this time of year, people throwing around these unsubstantiated rumors. People in the know, the insiders, will tell you that the reality of the situation is:

33.3% to the Knicks
33.3% to the Bulls
33.3% to another team
.01% remaining in Houston





ACE


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

ESPN is reporting MCGrady to the bulls for 3 expiring contracts (Miller, Thomas, and James). Am i missing something? How does this in any way help us next summer? I'd rather have Milller and Thomas this year and renounce them this summer, no difference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ragingbull33 said:


> ESPN is reporting MCGrady to the bulls for 3 expiring contracts (Miller, Thomas, and James). Am i missing something? How does this in any way help us next summer? I'd rather have Milller and Thomas this year and renounce them this summer, no difference.


Bulls and knicks are the only two teams left in the McGrady sweepstakes. From what I am reading, Knicks will get McGrady


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

What I worry most is if this T-Mac deal end up not happening for us, then nothing is going to happen at all until the deadline.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Ragingbull33 said:


> ESPN is reporting MCGrady to the bulls for 3 expiring contracts (Miller, Thomas, and James). Am i missing something? How does this in any way help us next summer? I'd rather have Milller and Thomas this year and renounce them this summer, no difference.


I agree it makes zero sense

I bet the Bulls are pushing to get Salmons included instead of James, and if there not they should be


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Throw JJ in to sweeten the deal. I just want to see a deal done.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

PD said:


> Throw JJ in to sweeten the deal. I just want to see a deal done.


I think you will be disappointed by tomorrow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Update 6 (11:07 PM) Randy McIlvoy Twitter Feed
> 
> A good source of mine has just informed me , Tracy McGrady and his close support group are preparing for a trade to Chicago. The source says it's not a done deal but "likely" to the Bulls. Stay tuned...


Randy McIlvoy is a local sports anchor from houston.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

McGraw on the possible deals today:



> Multiple reports have the Bulls offering Brad Miller, Tyrus Thomas and Jerome James for McGrady. Now, if the Bulls’ top priority at the trade deadline is to clear more cap space for the summer’s free-agent chase, and Joakim Noah is going to be out who-knows-how-long with a foot injury, how does this make any sense for the Bulls?
> 
> Answer: It doesn’t, unless the Bulls are determined to stop a Houston-New York deal.


http://blogs.dailyherald.com/node/3459


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

From ESPN 



> ......As for the Bulls, K.C. Johnson of the Chicago Tribune reported their offer to the Rockets includes Brad Miller, Tyrus Thomas and either Kirk Hinrich or John Salmons. But sources tell him the Rockets have shown "little interest" in taking on Hinrich or Salmons, so there has been talk of a third team becoming involved.
> 
> So, for now, both teams have snags in their offers. But Stein reported word from one source that said he expects the a decision to be made today.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

so expiring contract for expiring contract? what's the point? If either Salmons or Hinrich isn't dealt by the deadline, it's BS.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah no sense making a deal just to make a deal. I don't think the Bulls will be doing anything unless it moves Hinrich or Salmons for expirings or just ships Tyrus off for expirings & draft picks.

ACE


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have seen some reports that Houston wants our entire front court host of Noah. Obviously we cant do that. 

I think the Knicks will get him


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The Knicks can have him too. T-Mac's only real value is as an expiring deal. It's fine if we are moving Salmons or Hinrich, Tyrus and some of our expirings just to make sure we are in position to add that max FA should they decide they want to come here but otherwise there really is no motivation to start throwing in 1st rounders or adding key, or even valuable players like Noah or Miller.

ACE


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ygk48yj
thoughts? Put this together and i think it helps everyone. Draft picks could be thrown in as sweeteners as well.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/02/16/knicks.mcgrady/index.html

Mcgrady going to the knicks soon.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/02/16/knicks.mcgrady/index.html
> 
> Mcgrady going to the knicks soon.


That article is from yesterday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-mcgradyrockets021710&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


> The proposed deal was contingent on John Salmons(notes) staying with the Bulls, but that appeared in doubt with the Milwaukee Bucks expecting to complete their own trade for Salmons.
> 
> In the proposed trade, the Rockets would get Kenny Thomas(notes), Andres Nocioni(notes), Beno Udrith and a Kings’ protected No. 1 draft pick. Sacramento would acquire Tyrus Thomas(notes), Brad Miller(notes) and Salmons from the Bulls. The deal would cleare cap space for the Bulls this summer and save the Kings as much as $15 million in salary next year.
> 
> One source with knowledge of the Knicks’ talks with the Rockets said New York isn’t enthused about Houston’s demands. The Rockets want to trade first-round picks in 2011 and take the Knicks’ 2012 pick. They also have asked for cash, the source said.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

If Elson and Kurt Thomas can give us a few solid minutes and Noah gets back soon... It actually would make some sense for us to trade those three guys for Mcgrady. Just for this year. At least we would have another 2g.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

The trade with Houston would make sense in order to prevent NY getting McGrady. Its a defensive play b/c if NY gets him, they will have enough to sign 2 FAs. If they get Bosh and James you can kiss any chance to win a championship goodbye. If that happened, McGrady would probably resign with NY for cheap, as well. However, if Houston is trying to get a lot more than what GarPax are willing to give up, then McGrady and his huge expiring contract will be in NY by next week.

A 3 way deal involving the existing Bucks trade could net TMac.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ygdv9yu


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.rumorpress.net/



> The Bulls are willing to trade Brad Miller, Tyus Thomas and Jerome James in exchange for Tracy McGrady. In addition, the Bulls have asked that the Rockets release Miller in order for him to return to the Bulls. The Bulls are unwilling to add any picks or other considerations for a trade that helps them in no way financially for 2010. Its basically a trade to give away Tyrus and to add a scoring punch in McGrady. If the Rockets continue to play hardball, they will likely work out something with the Knicks or nothing at all.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4923777



> The Houston Rockets, in an abrupt late twist to their long-running efforts to trade Tracy McGrady, have an agreement in place with the Sacramento Kings to acquire coveted guard Kevin Martin, ESPN.com has learned.
> 
> [...]
> 
> It remains possible that the deal could be expanded into a three-way deal that lands McGrady with the New York Knicks before Thursday's 3 p.m. trading deadline, after intense talks this month between the teams.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Good deal for the Rockets.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Good deal for the Rockets.


The deal I heard had the rockets giving up Landry as part of that deal. If that's true it seems like a pretty bad move for the Rockets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ



> Sources say Kings get Carl Landry, Joey Dorsey and Larry Hughes
> 
> Sources say Houston gets Kevin Martin, Jared Jeffries, right to swap first-round picks with NYK in 2011 and New York's first-rounder in 2012
> 
> Sources say Knicks get Tracy McGrady and Sergio Rodriguez



So the Knicks got rid of Jeffries. Wow. Nice trade for NY.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> The deal I heard had the rockets giving up Landry as part of that deal. If that's true it seems like a pretty bad move for the Rockets.


Well they get scoring back in Kevin Martin and also picked up potential in Jordan Hill. 

Not a bad deal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ESPN left out Jordan Hill, he is going to the Rockets


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

That sucks 4 Chicago. I sure hope GarPax tried all they could to prevent that trade. Since the Bucks said they would take Salmons, there was no reason they couldn't of done a 4 team deal & sent a combination of Alexander/Warrick or Elson/Thomas to Houston and Sacramento instead of Chicago who would only get TMac. Houston would of still gotten Kevin Martin and Saramento could have gotten Tyrus. This would also include B Miller to Houston. The #s work!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

KBerg_CBS



> McHale on NBA TV: "If the Knicks don't sign those guys, they could be the worst team in the #NBA."





> McHale: "Kudos to Daryl." As in Daryl Morey, whom McHale is saying fleeced Donnie Walsh


http://twitter.com/KBerg_CBS


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I sure hope McHale is right! It is clear cut now boys b/c if NY does not get 2 FAs, they will be bad for the next decade. If they do get a Bosh/James, they will be the best team for the next decade. It is either greatness or suckiness for them, which they have been the last decade anyways, so they didn't really risk anything. Right? 

This trade was key for them b/c nobody would have signed with NY just on their own. Even LeBron wouldn't have. With the ability to sign 2 max FAs, it will be alot more likely they actually sign someone now. This sucks for the Bulls b/c they gave the Knicks the ability to take away not 1 potential signing from them, but now 2. I will be pissed if the trade between Chicago/Houston/other teams didn't work out b/c GarPax weren't willing to include future 1st round picks. The trade for the Bulls would have played defense and screwed over the Knicks to prevent them from being able to sign 2 max FAs. Maybe the Knicks screwed themselves over though??? Only time will tell!

Let's all hope that Cleveland wins a championship this year!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Playing in D'Antoni's system would inflate LeBron's stats to the Andromeda Galaxy. I'm thinking Magic Johnson meets Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Playing in D'Antoni's system would inflate LeBron's stats to the Andromeda Galaxy. I'm thinking Magic Johnson meets Wilt Chamberlain.


I dont know about that, Lebron pretty much does what he wants in Cleveland, he is the Cav's primary ball handler, distributer and scorer lol.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Eddy Curry's contract is a player option. Why would he opt out? I hope he saves his hometown Chicago Bulls by not opting out!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullsBaller said:


> Eddy Curry's contract is a player option. Why would he opt out? I hope he saves his hometown Chicago Bulls by not opting out!


900% GUARANTEED that Eddy Curry will not opt out of his contract for next season. Not a single team would come within a mile of what he can take next year.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

yodurk said:


> 900% GUARANTEED that Eddy Curry will not opt out of his contract for next season. Not a single team would come within a mile of what he can take next year.


I thought it would be stupid of him too but someone on ESPN said he would be opting out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

T-mac sighting:

35 minutes, 10-17 FG, 26 pts, 4 reb, 4 ast.

Color me surprised, not showing much rust at all. We'll see if he continues this in more than 1 game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He looks old to me. Like he's aged so much, but the skills are still there.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

LeBron and Oden look older. They're battling for the league lead in forehead wrinkles.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> T-mac sighting:
> 
> 35 minutes, 10-17 FG, 26 pts, 4 reb, 4 ast.
> 
> Color me surprised, not showing much rust at all. We'll see if he continues this in more than 1 game.


Grover kept telling the media he was ready. I guess he is!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hypothetically, let's say T-mac produces at a star level for the final 30 games, e.g., 20-25 ppg.

What happens to the Knicks plans?

T-mac already said he wants to re-sign with NY, and may take a discount to play there if it means other stars sign there. But, how much of a discount? If he signs even just a MLE size deal, that screws up the Knicks plans to sign 2 max FA's. They'd only have room for one.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

BullsBaller said:


> I thought it would be stupid of him too but someone on ESPN said he would be opting out.


is it possible that knicks want him to opt out and they'll continue to pay him under the tabelle?

is still dont believe it until i see it!


----------

